# pronunciación - ¡Olé!



## ryandward

After spending a year or so in southern Spain I have come to realize that ¡Olé! is pronounced ['o.le] with the emphasis on the first syllable, the [o], but there is an accent on the e.

Presumably southern Spain is also the place where this word was coined, as it is the epicenter of flamenco.

What is the reason there is an accent on the e?


----------



## oliviadepopeye

Ole with the emphasis on  the / O / means an unfinished action that you are seeing and enjoying-
Olé with the emphasis on  the /é / means finished action and it was superb!

Hugs from Andalucia ryandward-


----------



## ryandward

Ohhhhhh! Superb, thank you! Perhaps that should be introduced into the dictionary!


----------



## Anemoah

Sincerely, I´ve never heard /olé/ in a colloquial situation. I´ve always heard -and said- /óle/ even when the situation has yet ended.


----------



## gengo

I wonder if this is related to the common Mexican exclamation "¡órale!"


----------



## ryandward

Doubtful, olé is either Arabic or Gypsy in etymology, where as órale means "pray to him."


----------



## gengo

ryandward said:


> Doubtful, olé is either Arabic or Gypsy in etymology, where as órale means "pray to him."



{I can't believe I put an H on that word. }

Right, I know the origins are different, but what I meant was that I wonder if Mexicans started saying this as some kind of variation on ole, since they are sometimes said in similar situations.

Maybe not.


----------



## ryandward

Ohh, that's possible! Similar sounding in phonology, but different lexicographically? Interesting theory. I wonder how we can test it!


----------



## maidinbedlam

According to the DRAE, both "ole" and "olé" are correct. I personally don´t find any difference in meaning.


----------



## jmx

I agree with Anemoah: the only natural pronunciation is [óle]. Putting the stress on the 'e' strikes me as sort of artificial or writing-conscious.

I've written in a number of discussions about the same question:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1246725
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=160713
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=53272

My hypothesis is that 'olé' is a loanword from French, where 'é' stands for a non-silent vowel.


----------



## ryandward

@jmartins Thank you very much for that post! It was very helpful.


----------



## gengo

This is interesting, because olé is fairly well established in English as a loan word, in the context of bullfighting, and virtually all Americans are familiar with it, but most of them (us) would be confused to hear it pronounced óle.  Even American children sometimes play by saying "Toro, toro, olé."  (Yes, I know it isn't the best Spanish.)


----------



## Anemoah

This is the best situation where you can hear /óle/: at bullrings. It sounds like /óooooooooleeee/ and never like /ooooooooléeeee/.
But, like Maidinbedlam says, there's no different between both words.


----------



## Lurrezko

In my neck of the woods it's not a common word, but whenever I hear it it's pronounced /óle/.


----------



## reinaldo83

Well... I am in latin america, Venezuela and i think Ole and Olé are words mostly used in Spain. I have been in Colombia and Panama too and i didn't hear that in latin america before. Maybe sometimes you can listen Ole in stadiums but Olé, never.


----------



## gengo

He dicho más arriba que la palabra olé ya es parte del idioma inglés, y por pura casualidad la oí usar anoche.  Estaba mirando un partido de beisbol en la tele, y uno de los locutores la usó como verbo (convertir un sustantivo o algo parecido en un verbo es típico del inglés).  Un jugador había agarrado una pelota que le había botado muy alto al jugador, y el locutor dijo "He kind of olé'd it" (pronunciándola como oh-LAID), lo cual significó que el movimiento del brazo del jugador fue parecido al de un matador en la plaza de toros, cuando levanta la capa roja (no sé cómo se llama).

Es muy interesante que una palabra española tan bien establecida en inglés no se use mucho en español.


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> He dicho más arriba que la palabra olé ya es parte del idioma inglés, y por pura casualidad la oí usar anoche.  Estaba mirando un partido de beisbol en la tele, y uno de los locutores la usó como verbo (convertir un sustantivo o algo parecido en un verbo es típico del inglés).  Un jugador había agarrado una pelota que le había botado muy alto al jugador, y el locutor dijo "He kind of olé'd it" (pronunciándola como oh-LAID), lo cual significó que el movimiento del brazo del jugador fue parecido al de un matador en la plaza de toros, cuando levanta la capa roja (no sé cómo se llama).
> 
> Es muy interesante que una palabra española tan bien establecida en inglés no se use mucho en español.



Es muy curioso porque los contextos en los que me suena /olé/ son los que se refieren al "tópico" español (_¡Viva España y olé!_). Sin embargo, en el uso español sólo se me ocurre /óle/:
_¡Ooooooole !_ (en la plaza de toros)
_¡Ole tu gracia, hermosa!_ (piropo)
_¡Ole tus cojones!_ (dicho para ponderar la valentía, el arrojo de alguien)

PD: Otra casualidad: abro el correo de un alumno de Utrera (Sevilla), contestando a uno mío en el que le decía que su trabajo era excelente y merecía una buena calificación. Dice _¡Ole, qué alegría!_


----------



## ryandward

En Sevilla, se suele escuchar la variante "ole". Supongo que este sujeto tiene algo que ver con las diferencias de la lengua hablada en distintas partes de España, y aún más en distintas partes del mundo hispanohablante. Se hallan "ole" y también "olé" en el diccionario de RAE. 

Es una cuestión de gusto, y para mí "ole" suena mejor por su uso diario en Sevilla y Andalucía en general, supongo que me he acostumbrado a escuchar la palabra así.


----------



## Lurrezko

ryandward said:


> En Sevilla, se suele escuchar la variante "ole". Supongo que este sujeto tiene algo que ver con las diferencias de la lengua hablada en distintas partes de España, y aún más en distintas partes del mundo hispanohablante. Se hallan "ole" y también "olé" en el diccionario de RAE.
> 
> Es una cuestión de gusto, y para mí "ole" suena mejor por su uso diario en Sevilla y Andalucía en general, supongo que me he acostumbrado a escuchar la palabra así.



Aparte de que lo mencione la RAE, ¿has oído *olé* en algún contexto de la vida cotidiana?


----------



## ryandward

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Aparte de que lo mencione la RAE, ¿has oído *olé* en algún contexto de la vida cotidiana?



 Sí, por supuesto! En los EEUU se cree que en países latinoamericanos se dice "olé" de tal manera, y cuando se habla de la tauromaquía o el fútbol latinoamericano, en los EEUU se dice frecuentemente "olé". Pero ni una sola vez escuché a ningún andaluz decirlo así.


----------



## Lurrezko

ryandward said:


> Sí, por supuesto! En los EEUU se cree que en países latinoamericanos se dice "olé" de tal manera, y cuando se habla de la tauromaquía o el fútbol latinoamericano, en los EEUU se dice frecuentemente "olé". Pero ni una sola vez escuché a ningún andaluz decirlo así.



Claro, ese es el tema del hilo. Que fuera de España se usa *olé* como palabra tópica ligada a lo español, pero en España se usa mayoritariamente *ole*.


----------



## ryandward

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Claro, ese es el tema del hilo. Que fuera de España se usa *olé* como palabra tópica ligada a lo español, pero en España se usa mayoritariamente *ole*.



Claro . Sólo quería contestarte verdaderamente.

Acuérdate, soy el creador del hilo, lo creé porque se me hacía raro escuchar "olé" al volver a mi país natal.

Pero, más que nada, recuerdo escuchar los anuncios de alguna tienda: 

Se escribía "Olé que precio", pero obviamente se decía como "Ole que precio".


----------



## Lurrezko

ryandward said:


> Acuérdate, soy el creador del hilo, lo creé porque se me hacía raro escuchar "olé" al volver a mi país natal.



No me acordaba ¡Ole la memoria que tengo!


----------



## zumac

Anemoah said:


> Sincerely, I´ve never heard /olé/ in a colloquial situation. I´ve always heard -and said- /óle/ even when the situation has yet ended.


During a bullfight in Spain, the local crowd yelled "ole".
The few turists in the crowd yelled "olé".

Other than that, I only heard "olé" in an old pasodoble called "Francisco Alegre." It says:
Francisco Alegre y olé,
Francisco Alegre y olá.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

ryandward said:


> Doubtful, olé is either Arabic or Gypsy in etymology, where as órale means "pray to him."


No, no, "oralé" means "ahora le", usually implying hurry up.
In coloquial Mexican, "le" is used often to punctuate a word with "you", like:
córrele ... run you
súbele ... go up you
ándale ... hurry you

Saludos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Otra casualidad: abro el correo de un alumno de Utrera (Sevilla), contestando a uno mío en el que le decía que su trabajo era excelente y merecía una buena calificación. Dice _¡Ole, qué alegría!_


Nos quieres hacer creer que trabajas, ¿no? Pensé que eras rentista, 4ª acepción…
Volviendo al hilo, para mí -como se ha dicho- es una palabra típica andaluza: _¡*o*le mi a*r*ma, qué gra*s*ia y qué salero!_ Yo, en mi español peninsular central, la digo poco. Si lo pienso creo que solo cuando juego (muy poco y muy mal) al tenis y mi contrincante hace un buen punto: _¡*o*le, muy buena! _No sé qué dicen en los toros o en el fútbol porque no voy.
De todos modos, pienso que se dice _ol*é*_ en alguna ocasión, que recuerde: 
-En las canciones. Se me ocurre la salve rociera (creo que es esa). Dice el estribillo: _olé, olé, olé … _(veinte mil veces). _Al Rocío yo quiero volver, a cantarle a la Virgen con fe, con un olé… _Que confirme un andaluz.
-En _Astérix en Hispania_: plagado de _olés_. ¡Espectacular el tozudo niñito español!
P.D: Y ya que estamos, un chiste malísimo: "Un niño argentino le dice a un niño español: Mi papá la palabra que más usa en su trabajo es _olé, olé_. ¡Ah, sí!, le contesta el español, ¿es que acaso es torero? No -responde el primero-, vende perfumes..." 
(Perdón, perdón: si algún catalán no entiende, se lo explico).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

oliviadepopeye said:


> Ole with the emphasis on the / O / means an unfinished action that you are seeing and enjoying-
> Olé with the emphasis on the /é / means finished action and it was superb!
> 
> Hugs from Andalucia ryandward-


 

Yo estoy de acuerdo con esto, al menos en el caso de las corridas taurinas e incluso del fútbol.

Cuando el torero da buenos pases, la gente va gritando *o*le ( con la o muy larga), pero cuando da el pase final de una serie y se da la vuelta cara al público ( lo siento, desconozco la terminología taurina) los aficionados lanzan un último o*lé, *con una e muy larga.


----------



## Lurrezko

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con esto, al menos en el caso de las corridas taurinas e incluso del fútbol.
> 
> Cuando el torero da buenos pases, la gente va gritando *o*le ( con la o muy larga), pero cuando da el pase final de una serie y se da la vuelta cara al público ( lo siento, desconozco la terminología taurina) los aficionados lanzan un último o*lé, *con una e muy larga.



Gracias por la información. No sabía eso, Pablo, no suelo ir ni a plazas ni a estadios



aldonzalorenzo said:


> -En _Astérix en Hispania_: plagado de _olés_. ¡Espectacular el tozudo niñito español!
> .



Te recuerdo que el autor era francés. Otra vez el tópico...

PD: El chiste no parece difícil, Catalina, amiga mía...


----------



## ryandward

zumac said:


> No, no, "oralé" means "ahora le", usually implying hurry up.
> In coloquial Mexican, "le" is used often to punctuate a word with "you", like:
> córrele ... run you
> súbele ... go up you
> ándale ... hurry you
> 
> Saludos.



<<Taken from Wikpedia>>

The word literally means "pray to him" in Spanish
 (it is the imperative form  of the verb _orar_ with the indirect object pronoun _le_  attached). Ora (pray) +le (to him) = órale (pray to him)

Although "ahórale" makes a little more sense than the word "órale", it reminds me of ahórrale, like "save it".

Me parece que este tema debería ser otro hilo, del uso del "le" en lo mexicano.


----------



## tejanorubio

viva España y olé
óle, óle y óle y el que no diga óle que se le seque la hierba buena


----------



## cbrena

Para *aldonzalorenzo*, éste es el que yo me sé:

Niño argentino: olé, olé
Niño español: ole, ole si quieres parecer español
Niño argentino: no, olé, olé
Niño español: ah... ya olí, ¡guarro!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> Para *aldonzalorenzo*, éste es el que yo me sé:
> 
> Niño argentino: olé, olé
> Niño español: ole, ole si quieres parecer español
> Niño argentino: no, olé, olé
> Niño español: ah... ya olí, ¡guarro!


----------



## zumac

ryandward said:


> <<Taken from Wikpedia>>
> 
> The word literally means "pray to him" in Spanish
> (it is the imperative form of the verb _orar_ with the indirect object pronoun _le_ attached). Ora (pray) +le (to him) = órale (pray to him)
> 
> Although "ahórale" makes a little more sense than the word "órale", it reminds me of ahórrale, like "save it".
> 
> Me parece que este tema debería ser otro hilo, del uso del "le" en lo mexicano.


"Seek and thou shalt find."
Well, you searched, and came up with the archaic translation of "pray to him." In Mexico, this form is never used. The recognized and intended  meaning of "órale" is "ahora le."

Saludos.


----------



## gengo

zumac said:


> Well, you searched, and came up with the archaic translation of "pray to him." In Mexico, this form is never used. The recognized and intended  meaning of "órale" is "ahora le."





What do you mean?  Are you saying that this very common word is spelled as "ahora le" in Mexico?  If so, I think you are mistaken.  Do you have any evidence to back up that statement?

If you are saying something else, then what is it?  This word definitely comes from orar, although the current usage has nothing to do with that.  However, it also has nothing to do with ahora.

*órale**.*
* 1.     * interj. coloq._ Méx._ U. para exhortar.
_
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## zumac

gengo said:


> What do you mean? Are you saying that this very common word is spelled as "ahora le" in Mexico? If so, I think you are mistaken. Do you have any evidence to back up that statement?
> 
> If you are saying something else, then what is it? This word definitely comes from orar, although the current usage has nothing to do with that. However, it also has nothing to do with ahora.
> 
> *órale**.*
> *1. *interj. coloq._ Méx._ U. para exhortar.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Sorry if I wasn't clear enough.
The word is órale, pronounced as such, meaning exortar, as indicated by the RAE.

The meaning, however, is akin to "ahórale", and you will find some Mexicans saying it that way.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Uh, las veces que me saludan diciendo ' y Ouley'! (primero pensé que eran unos locos sueltos, pero son demasiados los que lo hacen). Es que ahora forma parte del 'otro' en los EEUU.


----------



## Carlos Mx

No sé si debiésemos llevar la discusión de órale a otro hilo, pero no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto con que órale tenga origen en el imperativo de orar, aunque compartan ortografía. 

En México no se acostumbra orar -no por jacobinos- sino porque aquí preferimos rezar.  

Pray to him, sería siempre "Rézale"

"órale" es una de las formas de "ahora" en que se exhorta a hacerlo ahora mismo, aunque también tiene otros usos. 

- Ahorita voy.
- ¡Órale, te estamos esperando!


----------



## zumac

Carlos Mx said:


> No sé si debiésemos llevar la discusión de órale a otro hilo, pero no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto con que órale tenga origen en el imperativo de orar, aunque compartan ortografía.
> 
> En México no se acostumbra orar -no por jacobinos- sino porque aquí preferimos rezar.
> 
> Pray to him, sería siempre "Rézale"
> 
> "órale" es una de las formas de "ahora" en que se exhorta a hacerlo ahora mismo, aunque también tiene otros usos.
> 
> - Ahorita voy.
> - ¡Órale, te estamos esperando!


Muchas gracias, Carlos.
Eres el único que verdaderamente entiende el asunto de órale.
Creo que esto es porque lo has vivido en México.

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

En Sudamérica se usa MUCHO el *o*le en los estadios de fútbol, basicamente cuando comienza el tiqui-taca de varios pases seguidos sin que el otro equipo pueda tocar la pelota/el balón. El ol*é*, sólo en canciones y en los ¡Viva España y olé!

Genko, Ryan:
Lo de órale como _pray him _es sumamente gracioso, ¿podríamos postular que _hooray_ quiere decir _rayo alborotador_?


----------



## Carlos Mx

Fer BA said:


> En Sudamérica se usa MUCHO el *o*le en los estadios de fútbol, basicamente cuando comienza el tiqui-taca de varios pases seguidos sin que el otro equipo pueda tocar la pelota/el balón. El ol*é*, sólo en canciones y en los ¡Viva España y olé!
> 
> Genko, Ryan:
> Lo de órale como _pray him _es sumamente gracioso, ¿podríamos postular que _hooray_ quiere decir _rayo alborotador_?


 
Fer BA:
Temo que te equivocas. Mi teoría es que hooray quiere decir ¡Quién rayos!

Fuera de broma, creo que es legítimo preguntar si "Ole" está relacionado con "Órale" (en sus dos acepciones).

Seguramente no tiene relación con la interjección usada en México, que proviene de "ahora". Sin embargo, no creo que sea demasiado aventurado suponer que el "ol-ley" andaluz tiene alguna relación con órale (Pray to Him) 

PD:  No parece tener mucha relación con la forma órale, pero sí con el árabe Wa-(a)llah (¡Por Dios!)


----------

